# Better fishing at Jesse Jone Park?



## mkaiser9 (Jun 23, 2008)

Do you think Spring Creek is better on the eastern or western side of Jesse Jones Park?

I have fished the western side once with no luck. I have had better luck on the eastern side. Maybe because I fish there more often. I was talking to someone out there today and a gentleman said there is better luck on the western edge. It's probably 6 of 1 and half a dozen the other, but I'd like to hear what y'all think.


----------



## sac-a-lait (Feb 19, 2009)

when the whites are in the creek i dont think it matters were you fish at, they are coming from the lake and are use to gorging themselves on shad, once they are in the creek they are eating just about anything they can find, some people use white colors jigs. some use silver, yellow, chartuse, spoons, spinners, crank baits, minnows, just about anything will work, they are usually piled up in the deeper holes, but I have caught them in just inches of water like a shoal area, if you get the lure in their site the will hit it, they are always moving not just held up in one place like a LMB waiting to ambush thier prey, they are here to spawn, some are coming from the lake others are heading back, I have been in one spot and caught them 4 to 5 in a row and then it will stop and then a little latter catch more, so I dont think it matters east or west, but just being there when they come thru is what matters


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I think a lot depends on the clarity of the water and if the fish are present and how you fish. Some use minnows, some use jigs. Today was very slow due to the clarity of the water.


----------



## KillaHookset (Jan 6, 2005)

I was out on the East side from about 11 to 2 today and didnt see any fish caught, the water clarity is a bit off and level is still falling. It seem like even the Cats had lockjaw a guy down from me had no luck on liver and most were tossing minnows or rattle traps. There were at least 15 folks I could see fishing and few boats went by and several yaks with no action. I did hear of a few being pulled on the West side today.


----------



## sac-a-lait (Feb 19, 2009)

I thought they would be killing them today, I did not get to go had to offical at a high school swim meet today, did go yesterday after work and between 4 of us caught 40 we were fishing just up the creek and the water was a little higher and the clarity was the same


----------



## mkaiser9 (Jun 23, 2008)

Killahookset I probably walked right past you today. I had to fish a little further upstream, by the canoe launch, because it was very crowded. If I was by myself I would have fished closer to the crowd, but I had my twin nephews with me and I didn't want them to get tangled in another person's line. I wish the fishing was better today. I don't want my nephews to stop wanting to go fishing with me.

I figured the location didn't matter because the white bass are always on the move. Are there deeper holes on the western side?

I also heard the kayaker say he hasn't seen any fish caught today along the creek. One of these days I am going take my kayak to the creek and search for the deep holes.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Rain tomorrow is going to turn it off. If we can go without rain for 10 or more days after tomorrow, it should be on.

I know this has been posted 100 times, but Jan 3-4 on this chart is what you want.

http://waterdata.usgs.gov/tx/nwis/uv/?site_no=08069000&PARAmeter_cd=00065,00060


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

Since the last rain, I think it was Tue night, the clarity has been poor and the fishing the same for me overall. I caught only 1 today on a crankbait. A strong rain tonight/tomorrow combined with cold all next week, my prediction this time next week the fishing should be on fire. I will start boat fishing exclusively next week. The 3rd week is usually when I have got them in the past according to my records. I am ready for the females anyway.


----------



## KillaHookset (Jan 6, 2005)

Forgot to mention the Game warden was out checking folks licenses and stringers. 
Mkaiser, I was the one in the brown hat with my 2 boys. I know one of the kayakers that came by in the blue kayak from TKF. If you paid attention to the guy in the grey Xfactor with trolling motor who anchored up on the far side was in a great fishing hole. Ive been meaning to try yaking that creek also.


----------



## fishingman c (Jan 9, 2011)

I have a couple of questions. how deep is the creek and is this weekend a good choice for some whites? also, how should i fish? how deep? any info would be greatly appreciated


----------



## mkaiser9 (Jun 23, 2008)

Killahookset, I saw someone talking to the guy in the blue kayak as I was walking by. I wanted to stop and chat, but I was on a time crunch and I had my nephews with me. I saw the grey kayaker motor past me, but I was to far upstream to see him anchor.

I meant to warn people about the game warden too. A gentleman next to me didn't have his license, but the game warden let him off with just a warning.

I have a 12.5 ft Native Mariner Propel and I just got a GPS/Fishfinder combo for Christmas and to get it installed soon, so I can use it during this years white bass run.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

If someone would like to teach me on how to fish this area of water ... I would greatly appreciate it. I'll buy lunch. Hell, i'll even buy the beer. hahaha.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

That Robbie Guy said:


> If someone would like to teach me on how to fish this area of water ... I would greatly appreciate it. I'll buy lunch. Hell, i'll even buy the beer. hahaha.


How about carrying 25 white bass to the car for me?


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

fishingcacher said:


> How about carrying 25 white bass to the car for me?


x2 I think it will be good this weekend.


----------



## fishingman c (Jan 9, 2011)

how deep is the creek and how deep should i fish. also what is better, minnows are lures


----------



## willyjoe1 (Dec 2, 2005)

How deep is the creek? 6' to 8' deep.

How deep should i fish? cast as far as you can and let it hit the bottom.

Minnows and lures are both good.


----------



## fishingman c (Jan 9, 2011)

thank u willyjoe1. do you guys think that this weekend would be a good time to go?


----------



## willyjoe1 (Dec 2, 2005)

Depending on the water clarity, I think it should be all right for you to be able to fish early Saturday morning before the rain. It takes 4 to 7 days for the creek to go back to fishable conditions.


----------



## Forever Fishing (May 26, 2009)

A buddy and I fished it yesterday with no luck. I did see one guy with a couple of yellow bass caught on worms and perch hook. Three other fisherman had the skunk on them after fishing minnows for 3 hours. Water clearity was poor and it was COLD!


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Forever Fishing said:


> A buddy and I fished it yesterday with no luck. I did see one guy with a couple of yellow bass caught on worms and perch hook. Three other fisherman had the skunk on them after fishing minnows for 3 hours. Water clearity was poor and it was COLD!


Thanks for the info and report.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Done.



fishingcacher said:


> How about carrying 25 white bass to the car for me?


When. Where.
Let me know what I need to bring.
PM the details.


----------



## sac-a-lait (Feb 19, 2009)

the water is really muddy, fished for about a hour no bites, caught 4 on Wendesday,thought they would be there today


----------



## KillaHookset (Jan 6, 2005)

ThatRobbie PM me with your phone number and i can text you next time I go out there. I was planning on going tomorrow but the pics have me second guessing myself.

If they weather/water/rain play nice I should be out there next thurs and or friday

Instead of driving all the way out to Spring I may try out Burroughs or Bane park for Rainbows since they stocked them today.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Fish there today. Color was off so I only caught 5. I suspect they couldn't see the lures unless you dropped it right in front of them. Also the barometric pressure above 30.15 didn't help nor the overcast skies and high water.


----------



## fishingman c (Jan 9, 2011)

were fish even jumping?


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Just goofing off I caught 2 in about 30 minutes on white 1/8 oz curly tail Road Runners. CPRed them.

You must fish them very slowly. Expect to get hung and lose some baits.

One guy in kayak caught a limit.

Better hit it before it starts raning again. That might turn them off.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

essayons75 said:


> Just goofing off I caught 2 in about 30 minutes on white 1/8 oz curly tail Road Runners. CPRed them.
> 
> You must fish them very slowly. Expect to get hung and lose some baits.
> 
> ...


Nice E75! I would have eaten them. LOL!


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Reel Time said:


> Nice E75! I would have eaten them. LOL!


I've heard they must be filleted and the dark meat removed. Is that true or can you just scale them and fry them whole? That is the way I like to eat small fish, plus my filleting skills aren't the best.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

essayons75 said:


> I've heard they must be filleted and the dark meat removed. Is that true or can you just scale them and fry them whole? That is the way I like to eat small fish, plus my filleting skills aren't the best.


We need to work on those filleting skills. Maybe next weekend we can do that after we go catch some crappie. I'll even "let you" fillet all of them! Practice makes perfect! As far as the dark streak is concerned. After I fillet it, I just remove the streak.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

They are easy to fillet and they are also good cooked whole. Make a couple of slices across them, season and fry well done. When I fillet them I also remove some of the red. They also make an excellent ceviche when fresh not frozen. One day I am going to fish Jones park and try my luck. I have always wanted to go down there sometime. 

Matt


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Let me know when you go. If I am in town I will be there.

Man, I love ceviche and have not made any in a while. Now I am really motivated to go back and catch a few keepers.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Reel Time said:


> We need to work on those filleting skills. Maybe next weekend we can do that after we go catch some crappie. I'll even "let you" fillet all of them! Practice makes perfect! As far as the dark streak is concerned. After I fillet it, I just remove the streak.


I'll fillet them all because I will catch them all. Today someone told me a trick to catching more that I bet you don't know.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Oh, one other thing while it is on my mind. While I was fishing today, I noticed many RR cardboard packaging and plastic wrappers thrown on the ground where they were unpackaged and fished with, obviously not washed up trash from storm drains.

I'm sure it wasn't 2coolers, but I need 2cool help to spread the word that if I am fishin JJ and see someone throw trash on the ground and leave it, I'm going to wup them down good with my $2.99 pink Zebco rod and throw them in the creek....spread the word. I'm a big boy and can back it up!

I HATE litterers!


----------



## sac-a-lait (Feb 19, 2009)

Went down to the creek and only caught 2 today, really slow, hope this next rain brings them in, it is a shame people cant pick up there trash, it is bad enough the stuff washing down the creek, but our fellow fisherman should know better, reminds me of that old commercial of the indian canoeing down the creek with tears in his eyes.


----------



## fishingman c (Jan 9, 2011)

i went today and caught 12 white bass and yellow bass.we had roadrunners and other jigs,but we werent getting any bites. other people had minnows and were catching whites. we went and bought minnows and returned. they loved the minnows. most of them were all male fish


----------



## sac-a-lait (Feb 19, 2009)

fishingman c said:


> i went today and caught 12 white bass and yellow bass.we had roadrunners and other jigs,but we werent getting any bites. other people had minnows and were catching whites. we went and bought minnows and returned. they loved the minnows. most of them were all male fish


 good going I thought about going and gettin some minners but I didn"t want to miss the football game, glad I didn"t the Steelers and Ravens was a really good game.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

essayons75 said:


> I'll fillet them all because I will catch them all. Today someone told me a trick to catching more that I bet you don't know.


Ha!


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 7, 2007)

Where do ya'll buy minnows around there?


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm thinking probably Gander Mountain.

Or that place on the feeder road, East side of I-45 North.
Right past 2920 and before the turn around before the railroad track.



outlook8 said:


> Where do ya'll buy minnows around there?


----------



## DerekT68 (Jan 16, 2011)

i get mine at the bait shop on the I-45N feeder rode past 2920. Gander doesn't open till 9am & try 2 have my lines in the water by then.

went out 2day on Cypress creek caught 3 whites, 3 crappie & a yellow bass.


----------



## fishingman c (Jan 9, 2011)

there is a close place called ot's bait shop


----------



## bluewaterrip (May 8, 2006)

I am planning on going next week as long as the rains dont mess it up. Glad to see there are some fish being caught.


----------



## txgunrunner (Dec 30, 2005)

fishingman c said:


> there is a close place called ot's bait shop


where is it located?


----------



## HGX_Fisherman (Feb 26, 2009)

On Old Humble Road just south of where Aldine-Bender intersects it.

(Near 59 and the beltway)

MAP


----------



## txgunrunner (Dec 30, 2005)

cool, thanks


----------



## txgunrunner (Dec 30, 2005)

what will this cold weather do to the fish?


----------



## FISHUNTER (Dec 4, 2007)

I think I'm going to head out there and give it a shot tomorrow. Will try to find some minnows and of course will have some Roadrunners.


----------



## fishingman c (Jan 9, 2011)

me too


----------



## TOLUCO23 (Dec 1, 2008)

I was out there thursday from 11-2 pm dint hit anything on jigs. Two other guys out there where doing just fine fishing with minnows catching male wb and small yellow bass, and i see someone fished there today and caught them on jigs so who knows what they will want tomorrow.


----------



## fishingman c (Jan 9, 2011)

i went yesterday and it was slow. A few people had 2 or 3 on there stringers. there were also some huge gar splashing around and it was really sunny


----------



## fishingman c (Jan 9, 2011)

sac-a-lait said:


> the water is really muddy, fished for about a hour no bites, caught 4 on Wendesday,thought they would be there today


what part of the park is this


----------



## fishingman c (Jan 9, 2011)

DerekT68 said:


> i get mine at the bait shop on the I-45N feeder rode past 2920. Gander doesn't open till 9am & try 2 have my lines in the water by then.
> 
> went out 2day on Cypress creek caught 3 whites, 3 crappie & a yellow bass.


where is cypress creek and how can i get there


----------

